# Jmbrets 220gal Tank Build Thread



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

It is THAT time. 

Time for my fish to have more room to swim and time for me to have less money in my pocket, less space in my bedroom and generally speaking less of a social life as I withdraw myself from reality and delve deeper into my addictive hobby 

I will be picking up a 220 gallon tank tomorrow and am excited, anxious and nervous all at the same time. Once set up, I will dismantle my 90 gallon.
The tank is 84" long, 24" deep and 26" tall. It has a center overflow with two durso drains, and two closed loops.

It also comes with a whole bunch of goodies which I will detail in another post.

Thanks for everybody who has offered their advice, warnings and cautions, as well as constructive support! I also want to thank everybody who has PM'd me offering help with various aspects of this build. I will definitely be contacting you soon and it goes without saying how appreciative I am!

Logistically speaking the move could be a nightmare. The tank is going to move approx 31kms from Newmarket to Markham, tomorrow evening and weights around 500lbs. Moving out from the sellers house will be fairly simple as it is on the main floor and will only need to go 20 feet from where it rests, into the truck. There are only 2 or 3 very spread out front steps, so that should make things extremely easy. I bought plywood 3/4" and 1" insulating foam which the tank will rest on during transport. I have 3000lb rated straps/tie downs, that I will use to secure the tank. I might even wrap the tank with blankets to protect the glass during transport. The hardest part will be unloading the beast at my place. It will go into my basement, through the glass sliding walkout doors. The problem is there is about 75 feet we have to walk with the tank through my neighbors backyards (no fences, all are open "common space") to get to my door. There is about 1-2 feet of snow/ice the whole way. I did lay down 200lbs of salt right at the entrance which will provide good traction but hasn't seemed to melt it down enough. I may put more salt later tonight. Thinking of trying to snowblow a path or lay plywood down as a route to walk on top of the snow to minimize chances of slipping.

If we can navigate through the backyards and get the tank inside I'll be very relieved, mind you, we don't have another viable option besides a very steep staircase to the basement and weird rotation of a very heavy tank. I bought glass suction cups from Princess Auto, 2 of them rated for 220lbs, one rated for 125lbs and two rated for 50lbs. 

So far we are four men to load and three men for the unloading with another 2 that will confirm yes or no this evening. If anybody is around Leslie/John St tomorrow evening around 9-10pm and wants to help unload, score extra bonus points, good karma, perhaps dinner afterwards too (depending on how everybody is feeling). 

My goal for the tank is likely a mixed reef with a heavy stock of awesome fish, but I am still on the fence. I would love to have triggerfish, puffers and other cool species. 

I installed a GFCI outlet last night, which cost $25 from Home Depot. I only electrocuted myself twice, and THEN I realized it might be easier to do if I shut the power off at the breaker. 

The skimmer is a Euro Reef RS180 with a Gx4100 pump, I have cleaned it thoroughly with a vinegar solution and its running like a champ.

The sump for now is a 46 gallon Saline Solutions sump. It has R/O top off float, sump in the middle design and is 48X15X15.

Updates tomorrow evening.

J


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be able to help if needed. A 220g tank isn't light at all and I would suggest 6 people or possibly more if you could get them.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I might be able to help if needed. A 220g tank isn't light at all and I would suggest 6 people or possibly more if you could get them.


Perfect. Pm me with your cell and I will txt you the details!

BTW, you are a GOD among men. Thank you!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Tonight is the move.

If anybody will be around Bayview and Steeles area around 9-10pm this evening to helpout, please pm me and I will text details to you. Wings and beer included.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

5 minutes from my house. I should be free 9-10, PM ME your number . If you need one more that is.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*beer*

Beer after the tank is in your house safely....lol good luck tonite.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

tom g said:


> Beer after the tank is in your house safely....lol good luck tonite.


Good advice! 

Thanks Tom!

Oh and Tom, I promise pics of your 55gal setup coming SOON!

It has turned out fantastic and I can't wait to show you what we have done with it!

J

P.S y4zhuang, PM sent! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Well what can I say, except wow. You only acquire an appreciation for large tanks once you have moved them, at night, over snow and ice 

Everything is in place, tank made it in one piece thanks to some amazing friends that I have. 

Unfortunately, the tank where it sits is 1.5" off level and apparently I will have to build a foundation in a box with self leveling concrete in order to get this thing up and running. If anybody has any other idea's I am all ears. 

I have also confirmed that the stand is more than sturdy enough to hold all the weight. I grossly underestimated the strength of 1/2" ply.

Today, will be organizing all the plumbing and various parts, cleaning them and whatnot. 

Also have to decide how to plumb it. Right now tank has 2 Durso's. Keep it that way, or go for safe and silent method (One full siphon drain and other higher emergency drain?) Which one to do, and why?


J


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

great to hear you made it esp through the rain, sorry work kept me. But good to know there's people around if we ever need a hand


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Jmbret said:


> Well what can I say, except wow. You only acquire an appreciation for large tanks once you have moved them, at night, over snow and ice
> 
> Everything is in place, tank made it in one piece thanks to some amazing friends that I have.
> 
> ...


alright! a big tank in the GTA. will be following.

J, if you want advise on plumbing, supports, etc , I'd recommend getting onto thefragtank.ca and just post what you did here - all the guys there have HUGE tanks: 100+G, some with multiple, most of the members there have member tank therads, and these guys have experience building multiple large tanks including building supports and stuff. it's very active, a GREAT community and they are all very helpful!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> alright! a big tank in the GTA. will be following.
> 
> J, if you want advise on plumbing, supports, etc , I'd recommend getting onto thefragtank.ca and just post what you did here - all the guys there have HUGE tanks: 100+G, some with multiple, most of the members there have member tank therads, and these guys have experience building multiple large tanks including building supports and stuff. it's very active, a GREAT community and they are all very helpful!


Thank you!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

looks great, job well done. Can`t wait to see the build


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey all!

A few small updates on the build.

The concrete slab is done! It came out great.

Materials List:
8X1X3 pieces of wood for the frame
12 wood screws
Carpenters Glue
Backing Board 
2X Self Leveling Concrete bags (50lbs each)

After triple measuring the length and width of the stand we first created the box by screwing the wood together.

Then we applied thick glue to the wood and attached our base. We used weights to ensure good contact, clamps probably would have been better.
Then we flipped the box around so that we can pour concrete in it! We also ran some masking tape along the inside seams as added insurance to make sure the cement wouldn't leak out. 

We mixed the cement to specifications 6.1L per 50lb bag, mix with electric drill @ 600rpm for 2minutes. Be aware temperature can affect the self leveling ability of the product as well as curing time. We did one bag and let it cure for one day. Then poured the next bag the following day. We also used dowels to compress the backing board to the ground in the low spots but I forgot to take pictures.

After pulling the box off the concrete, sand down the edges and voila!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome work, coming along very nicely.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*slacking*

Hey All,

I have some exciting updates.

Plumbing version 1.0 is complete and has been leak tested with no apparent leaks. The only thing missing is a line to recirculate flow back into the sump if I wanted to ramp down the turnover rate (though I have a ball valve on the return side of the pump I could use) and extension lines for accessories both of which can be added down the line if necessary.

I have 2 closed loop systems plumbed with 1" pvc. 
There are 2 drains drilled in the back glass one on the left and one on the right side of the tank. They feed each into a blueline hd 40 pump, pushing approx 1200gph.
They are attached to a wave sea unit on the return side, one for each loop system one on the right side of the tank one on the left.

The drain lines for the tank are plumbed. The drain is a herbie style with 2X 1.5" drains, the short run acting on full siphon with a gate valve and the long run is emergency backup standpipe with ball valve.
The return lines are also plumbed keeping the plumbing as high up under the stand as possible with a ball valve on each so I can control the flow on either side of the tank. I hung my refuge light on them. There are 2X 1" returns that each get split with a "y" into two lock lines. The pump driving this is a blueline 70 which outputs 1400gph.

The light fixture was also disassemble fully, reflectors cleaned and polished, fans dusted etc and installed into the canopy.

Also, I have the tank filling with R/O water and slowly mixing salt in! It has taken 3 days so far to fill with my 100GPD unit!

Once full, will add remaining salt and cut egg crate to fit and install my base rock. Can't wait to see how puny my live rock in my 90 gallon tank will look in here LOL

I still have to relocate my RO unit to the laundry room to take advantage of the auto top off float I have in my Saline Solution sump.

I might incorporate filter sock in the end of the main drain pipe, thoughts?

I still want to setup my deltec calcium reactor (but have no clue where to start!) and tank goes on...

More pictures to come!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!Jacob that is fantastic who would not like to upgrade eh.
I'm glad for you I wish I was here to help you but I just came back last night from a short trip, well I'm still on time to help you if you need me you know all you have to do is ask
Congrats again and keep uploading pictures you know how it works..no pictures no fun..


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome back Alex! Thanks for your kind offer! I will definitely be enlisting help from the good people at the Frag Cave when the time is right for advice and stocking some amazing showpieces! 

I am still cycling things so still have a while to go! 

Morning FTS!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, i remember that tank, i installed it years ago if i recall correctly.
guy named James sold it?
i just dug through my portfolio pics and have that tank being installed new.
It was a custom Perfecto.
That particular tank stuck in my head as we had to bring it up 3 flights of stairs as it would not fit in the elevator.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Hey, i remember that tank, i installed it years ago if i recall correctly.
> guy named James sold it?
> i just dug through my portfolio pics and have that tank being installed new.
> It was a custom Perfecto.
> That particular tank stuck in my head as we had to bring it up 3 flights of stairs as it would not fit in the elevator.


Yes you are correct!

I can't believe you lugged this thing up the stairs. It was a major PITA to move.

Cheers!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

3 guys including James, my stronger and younger days for sure.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Really nice cant wait to see more updates.


----------

